

ASK HN: I made up a word game back in high school. What do you think of it? - cm2012

I made up a word game in high school that became popular with my friends - tell me what you think. Basically, you solve for one word. The clues are words that have at least one letter from the word, in order, that have something to do with the word.<p>As an example, this:<p>---<p>storm<p>weather<p>drip<p>falling<p>---<p>would be &quot;rain&quot;.<p>---<p>Another one:<p>---<p>advanced<p>expensive<p>portable<p>technology<p>polished<p>---<p>This one is considerably harder:<p>---<p>fur<p>hibernate<p>claws<p>latin<p>brown<p>omnivores<p>---
======
surreal

      cat /usr/share/dict/words | grep '^[fur][hibernate][claws][latin][brown][omnivores]$'
    

Have I missed the point somewhat... :)

------
closavia
Isn't that just Taboo?

------
LarryMade2
Sounds familiar...

$20,000 pyramid?

